# Hymer a class silverscreens



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi
Have bought some second hand silverscreens for my Hymer B694.
unfourtunately these have like the awning cord around the top to fit into awning channel,but my hymer doesn't have this channel. Has anyone fitted awning channel themselves.They also have ties on the corner where do you tie these to? I see you can buy the awning in aluminium strip form any info most welcome
Regards
Alec


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

It would appear that you have purchased screens for the older model that had awning channel fitted above the front and side cab windows and also an eye in the bottom corner of the side windows for the ties. Your best bet is to sell these on if possible and look for silverscreens for your years model. Newer model sreens connect across the front with Velcro and the sides fit over cab door and into cab side window.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes - we have fitted the 2 channnels above the window - came with screens - simply sika flexed them on and no problems over last 5 years - bungee cords go back over and fasten to underneath of van where suitable - I think that whatever system you go for if you only have one cab door then you will probably need to make some sort of permamant adaptation - some stck a press stud/toggle type arrangement - hope this helps


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

charlieivan, or anyone else reading this post,

I sold my old Hymer van but kept the silver screens and they are off the type that has a corner envelope to hook over the cab door, the other end should then slot into an aluminium vertical channel behind the drivers window. 
I now own a newer Hymer without the aluminium channel and I do not really want to drill holes to attach another.

My query is this, there is a short flap that, I imagine, passes through the drivers window which when closed retains said flap. Will this be sufficient to hold that end of the screen securely in place and is there any problem with water soaking its way into the van via this flap.

Many thanks in advance for any replies.

Norman.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Tucano said:


> charlieivan, or anyone else reading this post,
> 
> I sold my old Hymer van but kept the silver screens and they are off the type that has a corner envelope to hook over the cab door, the other end should then slot into an aluminium vertical channel behind the drivers window.
> I now own a newer Hymer without the aluminium channel and I do not really want to drill holes to attach another.
> ...


These sound similar to the ones we had on our Hymer. As you say the envelope flap fits over the top rear edge of cab door and the flap on the other section does fit into the sliding cab window. Ours had a couple of soft plastic suction cups fitted to keep them against the window. Once the window is shut and the flap trapped in there it is quite secure.
The only problem we had with water getting in was over the cab door where the silverscreen was held by the envelope part. Just make sure it is pulled down and flat as you close the door onto it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

charlievan,

Many thanks for that, exactly what I wanted to know, cheers, and a Merry Christmas.

Norman.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Guys, with the newer external door seals, you are much better off, not putting the pocket over the corner of the door and fitting totally externally. You will be very lucky if they don't leak!
I have posted photographs in a few threads


----------

